# Rotory Laser level



## gregoryd (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am in the market for a laser as I can no longer use outdated building transits. Now this is according to my employees,my son and my Office manager. (wife) I even caught the dog chewing on it the other day.ha

Anyway I have been looking on line and there are so many different types it is hard to know which ones are good. I want something that is durable cuz my employees are mostly clumsy although they won't admit it. I have been looking at the dewalt DW079KDT and the Cst Berger alv package. I need something for interior as well as exterior with decent accuracy and dual slope capability would be nice.

Thought this would be a good place to get suggestions

regards


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

just eye ball it


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just in case you think he is kidding, my eye is 1/4" per 100ft accurate, no joke. :clap:


Seriously, though, everyone around here seems to use CST Berger.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> Just in case you think he is kidding, my eye is 1/4" per 100ft accurate, no joke. :clap:


I certainly don't consider that a joke. Isn't that pretty standard for most of us in the trades any length of time? :thumbup1:


----------



## gregoryd (Nov 24, 2009)

*Laser level*

Great thanks for the info. I am going to try the cst berger but if the accuracy is 1/4" at 100 feet I think I will be lost. I do renos mostly and nothing is straight. Except me and my crew that is.ha

Hey like your insignia I have one of them kickin around somewhere.

regards


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

hilti 25 good laser , also does slopes, pls360 perfect indoor laser it has a continuous lite around the room . good for ceiling grid or trim it has a skinny light makes for really flat ceiling. all my tools are hilti lease tools


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I just bought yet another level. Believe it or not, a WATER LEVEL.

Working more and more inside small spaces, I'm finding that either stick levels just won't fit, or laser type beams are always blocked from "line of sight". This thing is proving to be great for anything involving work in a small hallway or closet area.


----------



## Baron (Nov 23, 2009)

I use a robo lazer as it doesn't spin but moves with a remote. the advantage is it is self leveling and can be adjusted manually.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.contractortalk.com/search.php?searchid=2266504


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

builder that set posts on my new shop said lazers are no good what do i know


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Hilti 26 is sweet. Green beam. dual slopes. remote control also acts as locator. I love mine.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

ampman said:


> builder that set posts on my new shop said lazers are no good what do i know


whats up with that?


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I have had a topcon RL-60b for 8 or 9 years and have not used my builders level since. They now offer that same unit with a visable beam for inside work.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

wyoming 1 said:


> Get a new builder


 these are the straightst post i have ever seen


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Yeah I thought that was a little coarse, I changed that post but you got to it first. Why would'nt he use a laser?


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

wyoming 1 said:


> Yeah I thought that was a little coarse, I changed that post but you got to it first. Why would'nt he use a laser?


 not sure i remeber something about long distance shoots being off (he does greenhouses over 500') now i'am a sparky but it seemed to make sence


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

freemason21 said:


> just eye ball it





jhark123 said:


> Just in case you think he is kidding, my eye is 1/4" per 100ft accurate, no joke. :clap:
> Seriously, though, everyone around here seems to use CST Berger.





Willie T said:


> I certainly don't consider that a joke. Isn't that pretty standard for most of us in the trades any length of time? :thumbup1:





gregoryd said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am in the market for a laser as I can no longer use outdated building transits. Now this is according to my employees,my son and my Office manager. (wife) I even caught the dog chewing on it the other day.ha
> 
> ...



realist Sight Mark 2 by David White Instruments 5502


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

What is he using, if not a laser?

A optical auto level?

If it is a really good one then it can be more accurate than a very good laser, but not by much depending on how good it is. But then they don't have the range of a very good laser.

A very good 32X auto level, Magnetically-dampened, wire-hung compensator. This has a accuracy of 1/16" at 250', with a range of 400'

My CST ALGR, accuracy of 1/16" at 100', and a range of 2800'. My old Spectra Precison L600, accuracy of 1/16" at 100', and range of 1900'.

If he is using any kind of tilting/transit then he is way behind, These are not half as accurate as the above lasers.

And I am wondering if this is what he used since you said something about straightest posts, and a auto level will not work for this. If you mean't vertically.

The nice thing about most of the better lasers is that you can use them in lay down mode to lay a straight line like for these posts, You could then have the bottoms lined up perfectly and the tops also, all in one shot.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

Two top choices for rough environments would be Hilti & Spectra Physics. Both are built job site tough & will hold up for many years. Remember to try & set up in the middle of two distant points. A quick check for a laser or level is to set it up & mark two points 180* apart, then turn the laser 90* & see if the new marks are equall distance to the first marks.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

There hasn't been a new Spectra Physics laser made in the lasts 10 years.

1997, The Spectra-Physics
Group merges the group’s
companies Geotronics
AB, Spectra-Physics Laserplane
Inc., Plus 3 Software
Inc. and Quadriga
GmbH, forming the​Spectra Precision Group.

2000 Spectra Precision merges
with Trimble Navigation
Ltd., a market leader in
GPS-technology. The
name Trimble is adopted​for the entire company.

And today Trimble stills owns Spectra Precison, and still sells the lasers under the Spectra Precision brand name.

http://www.trimble.com/type_exterior.shtml


----------

